# Jogging at 10 Months Old



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Have you read any actual scientific studies on the topic? What I've read and every breeder I respect has felt that high impact, forced exercise (leash running) is detrimental to joint health in young dogs. Many breeders include this as a reason to void their health guarantee.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Not a vet, but I have read that it is best to wait until 18 months for larger breeds such as golden retriever or golden retriever mix.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Number of issues...

1. Growth plates don't close on larger breed dogs until closer to 2 or 3. Furthermore, the dogs are not filled out with mature muscles and structurally balanced until they are 3-4 years old sometimes. Some young dogs go through several stages where they are out of balance and gangly and really awful looking with structural issues... 

2. Golden retrievers are not really the best running companion breed. If you wanted a dog to run with you, probably should have gotten dog whose entire structure is geared towards running.

3. Running on hard surfaces is not a good idea with dogs. Pads get ripped up. There's also a lot of pound/shock on their joints. It's also bad for you, fwiw. If you must run with your dog later on when it is appropriate, run on trails/grass/softer and forgiving surfaces.

4. Because you spayed your dog, she is at an increased risk for tearing her ACL. Look it up. It's very expensive. And when one side gets messed up, the other side is certain to follow.

Also, some dogs who are neutered or spayed too early might not be your best candidates for running anyway if the growth patterns got messed up and you have a dog with spindly legs, heavy body, and a high rear... 

5. Your dog locking the rear legs together may be an injury or a weakness. Meaning she might have sore or strain muscles, or she could have hip dysplasia. She's adjusting things so it hurts less.

Big bottom line is golden retrievers are very tough dogs. They will run through pain. I had a boy with both bilateral elbow dysplasia (chips/fragments in the elbows) and pano who when he got loose outside would run like the wind. And he would pay for it later with severe limping. 

ALSO - anyone who tells you that you have to exhaust your dogs in order to get them to behave in the house... doesn't know what they are talking about. 

Golden retrievers need to burn off energy several times a day.... but that doesn't require running the hell out of them. It means free exercise and letting them stretch their legs and move out. <= difference between this and forced exercise like jogging your dog is that natural free exercise for dogs is them running around for brief snatches and resting, rolling, meandering the rest of the time. They do not overtask young growing bones and developing muscles - or not without added "hazards" (number of dogs out tousling nonstop and overdoing it, dogs playing or running on slippery or rough surfaces, etc).

Long schpeel short - common sense would tell you not to run your dog right now.


----------



## Traveler84 (May 8, 2017)

Man, I guess I should have looked at those studies. I'm glad I asked because my vet didn't care to share this information. My last dog was overweight so I vowed to actively prevent it. 

So, if I'm going to take her on short runs, I need to wait till 18 months at least.

I see a lot of people jogging with their goldens. Do you all not run with them at all?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't run with my dog, if I did I would only do it in an area where she could be off leash. The reason being is that her natural gait is much faster than mine. This means that she has to adjust her stride to match mine and that's not good for her body. The movement isn't natural anymore.

ETA that she is 2 years old at only 47lbs so growth plates aren't a concern anymore, would definitely not even attempt before 2.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Now that my dog is over 2 and I know she doesn't have hip or elbow dysplasia, I had her X-rays evaluated by OFA, I'll occasionally run with her on leash in the park. We never exceed 2 miles, usually less than 1 and always on soft surfaces. I will never run her on pavement. It's just not good for either of our joints. She gets most of her exercise playing in the yard off leash or swimming.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't run with my dog, though she does tons of off-leash running on her own (though never on pavement). Aside from all the health/joint issues, here's why: I am a runner of 25 years. When I run, I know how I feel. I know if I need to stop, I know if something hurts, I know if I am overheating, I know if I am just feeling fatigued. My dog can't tell me any of that. So I don't think it's fair to make her run with me if she's not in a position to stop and regulate herself. 

You can keep your dog slim and fit by playing ball, taking her to swim, taking her for hikes, etc.


----------



## Remington2017 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm not vet but I do work as a vet tech, larger breeds it's best to wait until they are a few years old. However as long as you are not running 7 miles a day at 6 minute mile pace it wouldnt hurt your pup if you really wanting to take them with you, if your doing 30 mins of running and completing around 2 miles during that time I don't see anything wrong with that, even if you take the pup every other day etc. 

My guy is 12 months and I used to take him with me for 1-1.5 miles in the morning before work, and I go a slow pace. 
I also have my pups on glucosamine chews every day to help their joints (they are both hunting dogs) 
This is not necessary for such a young dog but I'd like to try and do my best to prevent arthritis or joint issues in these dogs that have a high likelihood of it! 

Anyway! Sorry for the long message, I think as long as your not a marathon runner your good. Personally I find that after I'm huffing and puffing on the floor the dogs are wanting to go again!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Traveler84 said:


> *My tools say about an average of 3.8 mph as of last jog/walk with some peaks higher and some lower. *So not too fast or too slow.
> 
> *My concern is with the scare mongering getting to me about the growth plates. What did your vet tell you or if you have certain knowledge in this area, what do you know? Should I honestly wait or with this pace, is this not an issue?* Everything I read online doesn't address the speed in which you jog/run. So for a heavier person like me going almost 4mph, vs a runner at 8mpg, that's a big difference to the impact of the joints./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think most people with common sense know the difference between walking and running your dog.... not talking about your pace, but the dog's pace.

If somebody is concerned enough to ask if they should be jogging their dogs - would be simplest to just answer the question. And avoid getting into a more complicated study over what "counts" as jogging. :nerd: 




> I see a lot of people jogging with their goldens. Do you all not run with them at all?


Of course we do. 

You can even do short stints of jogging with a young dog. Where you are doing a certain number of feet on flat open ground and picking up your speed and jogging... and do a full out run/gallop with your dog....and then quickly breaking back down to flat walking. You just use common sense and pay attention to the dog.

If you personally are barely keeping up with your dog, you probably can't do too much harm to them.

Running a 10 month old dog with common sense and care in mind is different than somebody who is running and jogging a 3-4 month old puppy. 

But when you ask the question "can I jog with my dog", the reference point that we all have is full out jogging at a good speed and basically maintaining that speed for long stretches and for a certain period of time. And the answer is no. It's going to create problems. 

And when anyone adds personal training in the question, it does lead you to think that the goal is for running a long distance at a steady clip for a long while. 

One of my friends decided to get into shape and train for a marathon with her lab. This was an adult dog so you're not talking about growth plates or even at under-developed dog. This was a lab and like a lot of labs (LOL) have more energy and muscles than most goldens... :laugh: And this dog was in great shape. My friend was not like this huge marathon runner by any means. This was somebody whose ideal dayjob is sitting in front of a computer and writing books. And she was a mom with 4 kids. And I'm not completely sure what distances and speeds she was doing. But I know she was training every day with her dog with the goal of running a certain distance for a marathon. So she was running certain distances every day for that training.

Her dog ended up blowing one ACL after the other right in the middle of her training. I think it was like a few weeks, not even a month, into that training. It took a long time.... months and months... for her to get her dog back to being a normal dog who could not run ever again. The tragic thing was this dog loved running. But the extended distances, punishing terrain, length of time spent just full running - it broke the dog who wasn't built for all that.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

My vet who also shows dogs and does agility last 25 + years told me no running on hard surfaces especially when their growth plates have not closed. She recommends if you really need to know to get xrays and if your going to do xrays wait till 24 months and get them OFA'd at the same time.  Most growth plates close between 18-24 months there are some that take longer. She also wants people to avoid jumping in and out of vehicles or doing any jump that is higher then their front arm where it meets the chest. If your out on trails and doing some light slow jogging with your puppy at that age she said no more then about 30 to 40 minutes max. You do have to slowly build up that time as puppy muscles are different then mature muscles. Grass or trails in the park are great alternatives and pavement can really tear up paw pads.

You can over do you do need to be careful and mindful your dog can't tell you if they are uncomfortable and are good at masking pain. ACL are terribly common my vet has repaired lots of them caused by excessive exercise or poor conditioning. Dogs need to warm up too and cool down and build up muscle.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry, I can't resist.

"I see a lot of people jogging with their goldens. Do you all not run with them at all?"

I'm 67. I don't jog or run. There's no place I need to be that fast and, if I do, I'll drive. 

Again, my apologies. Poor impulse control.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

To be truthful, I don't even like to walk my dog on sidewalks (or other cement surfaces) much less run them on it. Sometimes its unavoidable, but I try to do most of our walking on dirt, grass, or woodchip trails. Fortunately we have many trails near us.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Running with a large dog that isn't fully developed is a big *no no*. For all the reasons listed in this thread.
If you feel the need to run you should focus on your running agenda on your own so you can maximize YOUR running.
I've had 3 Golden and been running for over 30 years and never took any of them for a run with me. FWIW, your Golden will love you even more when you come back from a run because 1- they missed you and 2- They love to lick you when you are all sweaty. On a personal level running IS good for me. I have more energy, I'm fit (resting heart rate under 50). I eat healthy and usually 2000 calories a day. Plus I like to race and compete..just like top breeders get their dogs in shape for competition. So If anyone thinks running is bad shoot me an e-mail and I'll coach you the other way. And I am happy to offer free running advice for anyone who wants to be fit and can't wait to race home to a Golden waiting to lick your salty face..

dlm ny country

my 2nd Golden "Katie"


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

First of all, if you're asking you already know the answer. Right? You do, don't you?

Bona fides first: I have run 20 marathons and hundreds of other races, I have trained many people in C25K and C2Marathon, I studied to become an exercise physiologist, I am a Golden breeder and I have been involved in dog sports for many years. So I feel like I know a few things. But it is nothing compared to my friend, Chris Zink, who is the world's foremost authority on canine athletics. For a complete program on age appropriate fitness for performance puppies and dogs, see Chris Zink's book, Canine Sports Medicine and Rehabilitation. For a bit about Chris, read this: Canine Sports Productions About Us page - Canine Sports Productions

Short answer: Don't run your puppy. Period.

It's not the pace, it's the repetition. If your puppy is trotting on a leash, you're potentially causing life-long, irreversible damage. Self-directed play ONLY at this age.

Plus, you've taken one problem -- trotting your puppy -- and made it two problems by spaying your puppy too early. Growth plates in Goldens usually close around 21-23 months (according to Chris Zink), but that is delayed by early spay/neuter. Chris Zinc explains, “… if the femur has achieved its genetically determined normal length at eight months when a dog gets spayed or neutered, but the tibia, which normally stops growing at 12 to 14 months of age continues to grow, then an abnormal angle may develop at the stifle. In addition, with the extra growth, the lower leg below the stifle likely becomes heavier (because it is longer), and may cause increased stresses on the cranial cruciate ligament.” Additionally, sterilization can cause a loss of bone mass (Martin et al, Bone 1987), and obesity (Edney et al, Vet Rec Apr 1986).

Both of these factors could lead to an increased risk of cranial cruciate ligament tear. Furthermore, spayed/neutered dogs are greater than three times more likely to suffer from patellar luxation (Vidoni et al, Wien Tierartztl Mschr 2005). This does not even consider the effect of forced jogging/trotting.

You want some reading on the subject? Here you go:

1. Salmeri KR, Bloomberg MS, Scruggs SL, Shille V. Gonadectomy in immature dogs: effects on skeletal, physical, and
behavioral development. JAVMA 1991;198:1193-1203.
2. Glickman L, Glickman N, Thorpe R. The Golden Retriever Club of America National Health Survey 1998-1999.
http://www.grca.org/healthsurvey.pdf
3. Slauterbeck JR, Pankratz K, Xu KT, Bozeman SC, Hardy DM. Canine ovariohysterectomy and orchiectomy increases the
prevalence of ACL injury. Clin Orthop Relat Res. 2004;(429):301-5.
4. Whitehair JG, Vasseur PB, Willits NH. Epidemiology of cranial cruciate ligament rupture in dogs. JAVMA 1993;203:1016-
1019.
5. Duerr FM, Duncan CG, Savicky RS, Park RD, Egger EL, Palmer RH. Risk factors for excessive tibial plateau angle in largebreed
dogs with cranial cruciate ligament disease. JAVMA 2007;231:1688-91.
6. Duval JM, Budsberg SC, Flo GL, Sammarco JL. Breed, sex, and body weight as risk factors for rupture of the cranial
cruciate ligament in young dogs. JAVMA 1999;215:811-814.
7. van Hagen MA, Ducro BJ, van den Broek J, Knol BW. Incidence, risk factors, and heritability estimates of hind limb
lameness caused by hip dysplasia in a birth cohort of boxers. Am J Vet Res 2005;66:3071-2.
8. Vidoni B, Sommerfeld-Stur I, Eisenmenger E. Diagnostic and genetic aspects of patellar luxation in small and miniature
breed dogs in Austria. EJCAP 2005;16:149-58.


----------

